# Selecting my first firearm...Sig, CZ, Steyr or IWI baby eagle?? please advise



## jonnyutah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello forum goers new to the forums.

just a quick introduction....I grew up with guns and shot,maintained guns as a child as a early teen. now I'm 33 yrs old and haven't shot or owned a gun in almost 20 years lol. I feel it's time to return to my roots. I'm really super excited to purchase a firearm for the first time as an adult! I found out there are a few security training firms locally here in my town that train civilians in close quarters combat(CQC) along with lots of other tactical training and gun safety courses to boot. this would definitely be applicable to home defense as well as be educational and fun. and since I'm unemployed atm I even tossed the idea around of taking a Florida close protection/armed security guard certification. I may research some of these options... its just talk at this point.

back to the point of this thread, I'm looking for a gun to serve as a primary home defense, a bit of range shooting and offers a decent amount of after market parts as I'm a total gearhead! also a safety switch is important, gotta have it. I'm looking for something different....maybe a little exotic and of course the reliability of a duty gun. I'm looking for something compact with a thin slide. capacity is not a huge issue, 10-12 rounds is fine. lightweight and sight picture are very important factors too.

Here is what I'm considering in my budget

1) sig saur p250 compact - pretty popular, lots of after market parts available,double action only.... price sweet! $330 

2)CZ P-07 DUTY - this looks really interesting, pretty decent amount of parts available,double/single action good price,$397

3) Steyr MA1- This is really interesting fun. absolutely Love the triangular sights, double action/striker fired, very rare and hard to find parts tho, thin and awesome price of $419 new in the box! 

4) used IWI baby eagle(polymer) I know nothing about these..lol

What do you guys think of these pistols? Have any of you had any trigger time on any of these for comparison? any advise would be great 
thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The CZ is the only one I can comment on...while parts availability is nice by the time you use it enough to wear any parts enough to replace them it will probably be so old you wont find parts for it either. They are sturdy firearms and well made.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig P250c ...I own two and they have been flawless and are really underrated ...you can change caliber, size using same FCU.....lifetime warranty, which I believe is important if you are on a budget......trigger is double action only and very smooth......JJ


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

I have owned a Sig 226 which I loved. I did not like my friend's 250 because it just wasn't as tight, probably because it is a convertable. I only fired a CZ once and really liked the grip and accuracy. I have never held a Steyr. Good luck.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jonnyutah said:


> Hello forum goers new to the forums.
> 
> just a quick introduction....I grew up with guns and shot,maintained guns as a child as a early teen. now I'm 33 yrs old and haven't shot or owned a gun in almost 20 years lol. I feel it's time to return to my roots. I'm really super excited to purchase a firearm for the first time as an adult! I* found out there are a few security training firms locally here in my town that train civilians in close quarters combat(CQC) along with lots of other tactical training and gun safety courses to boot. this would definitely be applicable to home defense as well as be educational and fun*. and since I'm unemployed atm I even tossed the idea around of taking a* Florida *close protection/armed security guard certification. I may research some of these options... its just talk at this point.
> 
> ...


As for the items in bold.

Aftermarket Support
Manual Safety
"Duty gun" reliable
Compact
Thin
10-12rds
Lightweight
In terms of do it yourself aftermaket, the Glock reigns supreme, but no manual safety, with few exceptions is ball-bat reliable, can be had in compact size, is a little lacking on the thin side, but most duty guns are not thin. 10-12rds, no problem in the G19 and G23, and are light weight.

The S&W M&P fits all your needs, but doesn't have quite the aftermarket support that is available for Glock, but is getting better by the day.

The Springfield XD/XDM is applicable, but with the exception of the 4" XD Service in .45ACP, you're not getting a grip safety, but all XDs and XDMs have grip safeties.

Sig Sauers have no manual safeties with the exception of the 220SAO, some 226X5s, and the P238 and P938.

The one thing I really didn't touch on is sight picture, what sight picture are you looking for and how do YOU quantify sight picture regarding good and bad? Personally I like plain black, wide notch rear sights with a tritium or other high visibility front...preferably calibrated for a center-mass or "combat" sight picture. But that's not exactly standard.

Of what you listed, only the CZ is even an option in my opinion. The others are nice enough guns, but they really don't fit the criteria you seem to be looking for.

Looking at the criteria you listed, I'd opt for an *Smith & Wesson M&P9 Compact w/ safety*, it fits all your needs while not being overly expensive. Aftermarket sight and trigger kits are available etc.

The only thing I might also add is the *FNX-9*


----------



## jonnyutah (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for the warm welcome. I'm hearing awesome things about the CZ P-07 Duty and like the sig p250 compact,(also awesome in a double action sort of way) there are all sorts of after market parts, replacement parts are readily available here in the states. So I've pretty much narrowed down my choices between these two guns. not so sure about the double action only on the sig p250......hmm maybe some of you sig guys can speak to that? Also the omega trigger on the cz duty sounds promising. hope to hear from some of you cz dudes on that trigger.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jonnyutah said:


> thanks for the warm welcome. I'm hearing awesome things about the CZ P-07 Duty and like the *sig p250 compact,*(also awesome in a double action sort of way)* there are all sorts of after market parts, replacement parts are readily available here in the states*. So I've pretty much narrowed down my choices between these two guns. not so sure about the double action only on the sig p250......hmm maybe some of you sig guys can speak to that? Also the omega trigger on the cz duty sounds promising. hope to hear from some of you cz dudes on that trigger.


As far as aftermarket parts, what have you found past night sights? There's not much to that gun to begin with. Factory replacement parts are one thing. Aftermarket is something else. The P250 was dropped from service by the Air Marshalls and *dumped by the Dutch:*



> _"On the basis of the results of these tests I no longer find it responsible to continue with this pistol. There is no longer enough confidence in the quality of the pistol, nor in the capacity of the manufacturer to improve the quality or safeguard it. All this brings a risk to the safety of officers on the street." _


As for the Omega trigger, haven't shot it but have heard good things. I'e tried out a few CZs on the range, nice guns. I really want to add a Stainless 75 to the stable of of these days but keep putting it off.

_Edited to add: The Sig P250 was also dumped by the ATF after not measuring up, however it was dumped prior to the end of the trails.
http://www.gao.gov/decisions/bidpro/4023393.htm#_ftnref1
_


----------



## jonnyutah (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow thanks for joining in the debate guys! the battle rages on lol. looks like there are mixed reviews on the sig p250. looks like the law enforcement community are having second thoughts too.... not so sure about that double action trigger. The CZ p07 duty on the other hand is getting awesome reviews!! I'm hearing excellent things about them. nutnfancy seems to love them. even heard some guys say they prefer the omega trigger over the glocks. 

What about the sig sp2022? looks very hk usp-ish. found it new in 40sw. for $389. I don't know much of anything about them.


----------



## jonnyutah (Feb 27, 2012)

I found this ad for the cz duty on cz-usa website. check out the rapid firing they do!! very fast follow up shots. pretty damn impressive if you ask me.


----------



## jonnyutah (Feb 27, 2012)

After much research and countless youtube reviews I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a CZ Duty...as in purchasing one that is.  I am still looking at the sig p250 compact too. I know I know it's da only but I've heard that it's actually a nice silky smooth but long trigger pull(5.5-6lb). it's very accurate and seems some guys on youtube pull off some pretty fast follow up shots with it. It's a training issue for sure. you can train to be awesome with a da. Both guns are about the same size but the cz is a couple ounces tad heavier but no biggie really. both guns round capacity is .40sw @ 13 rounds. I found a cz duty in mint cond. with only 50 rounds fired through it for only $315 W/case + 2 mags and manuals. what do you think? should I jump on it at that price?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

There are no safeties on revolvers and the Sig P250 DA only has a revolver like trigger, smooth but long and is easy to master as I switch back to DA/SA, which first pull is also DA. I own two SP 2022 Sigs and they are excellent firearms at a reasonable price, they are traditional Sig DA/SA.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes jumpon it315 for that gun is a steal. If I walked in a gunstore just to buy bullets or primers and saw the P-07 for 315 I'd buy it on the spot!

RCG


----------

